# XB LEDs?



## Griftj (Jul 29, 2014)

XB LEDs

I have recently come across a number of LED products talking about the XB COB LEDs. Can anyone here shed some light on what these are? I am looking to replace the festoon style lights in my RV and in my Car. Here is an example of what I am talking about: http://www.headlightsquick.com/categories/shop-by-bulb/festoon-lights.html


----------



## Optical Inferno (Jul 30, 2014)

It's marketing BS... 

A COB or (chip on board) led refers to "LEDs" made by having multiple LED dies attached to a common substrate then covered in a common phosphor material. Many LED manufacturers do it right (Cree, Lumiled, Bridgelux, etc.). Others try to utilize this technique to create small light sources that can be fitted into various housings (i.e. the festoon bulbs). Unfortunately, these guys tend to use primitive techniques that although they look right, result in poor performing lights.

Purchasing products from the same company that sells illegal headlight modifications and tail light mods can't really be trusted. If you are going to purchase the festoon replacements, hopefully they won't blowup on you too quickly.


----------

